# Juan Jacob Vilalta superó los 5010 mensajes en el foro



## Peón

¡Felicitaciones Juan Jacob!!! Disculpas por no haber advertido este nuevo récord.
Te envío mis saludos desde Bs. As. y brindo (desgaciadamente en forma virtual) por tus primeros 5010 mensajes en el foro.
Siempre un gusto leer tus opiniones.

Un saludo


----------



## la_machy

*Me sumo a la felicitación, ¡cómo no! .*

*¡Muchas felicidades por esos 5000, Juan Jacob!*

*Gracias por tus aportes, por la ayuda al participar en este foro y por ser parte de este maravilloso lugar.*

*Un abrazo, compañero.*

*Marie*


----------



## Lurrezko

Per molts anys, Senyor Vilalta. Un plaer llegir-te...


----------



## ILT

¡Wow! 5000 mensajes no es fácil, y que la mayoría, la inmensa mayoría, sean de calidad, menos 
¡Felicidades!


----------



## Peterdg

Juan Jacob,

Yo también me uno a las felicidades y los elogios.

Siempre un placer leerte.

Un cordial saludo,

Peter


----------



## Dentellière

Felicitaciones y gracias por todas tus enseñanzas y por tu particular sentido del humor.  Es un placer leer tus post.

Un abrazo


----------



## merquiades

Felicidades Juan Jacob.
Siempre es un placer leer los aportes del único Franco-Catalano-Mexicano de WR.
Es una suerte tenerte aquí.
Saludos


----------



## XiaoRoel

Mis más sinceras felicitaciones.


----------



## doinel

Thank you for being so funny and accurate in all your posts and PM's.
doinel


----------



## Punky Zoé

_5000 posts ???!!!_
 _ M'ENFIN ?!   _​


----------



## Calambur

Me uno a las congratulaciones, Juan. Siempre me da gusto leer tus mensajes.
*¡Felicitaciones!*


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Estimados todos... con 8 días de retraso, me entero de sus calurosas felicitaciones... como en la comida, lo recalentado siempre sabe mejor, como afirma un mexicanísimo dicho. 

Las recibo con emoción y agradecimiento.

Como en todo, difícilmente habría sido posible sin los demás... así que van las 
felicitaciones también a todos ustedes/vosotros.

Salú.


----------



## Nanon

Y yo, con muchísimos más días de retraso, me uno a las felicitaciones recalentadas... quiero decir, calurosas.
Bisous !


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Un petit salut en passant à mon pourvoyeur préféré de matière à avatar ! 
Féloches !


----------



## Paquita

Félicitations JJV !!!!

et continue à nous régaler...

Un abrazo

Paquita


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Re-merci à toutes et tous !!!!


----------



## Vampiro

¡¡Salute!!
Felicitaciones por los 5000.
Y que sean 5000 más muy pronto.

_


----------



## miguel89

¡Felicitaciones! Es siempre un placer leerte.


----------



## GamblingCamel

Congrats, Juan! 
Rock 'n Roll! Viva México!


----------

